
Voter Intention Collection System (VICS) - MistahKoala
https://github.com/celestial-winter/vics
======
MistahKoala
As developed and used by the Vote Leave campaign during the UK's EU referendum
in June. Detailed here: [https://dominiccummings.wordpress.com/2016/10/29/on-
the-refe...](https://dominiccummings.wordpress.com/2016/10/29/on-the-
referendum-20-the-campaign-physics-and-data-science-vote-leaves-voter-
intention-collection-system-vics-now-available-for-all/)

------
Findeton
The link gives a 404 error. The repo is not public.

